# Daisy's first top knot



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

We just got back from Niagara Falls, NY for my husbands grand mother's funeral. Daisy did so well with the 9 hour drive there and back. She also brought so much joy and laughter to my husband, his parents and I. She sure cheered us up.  Anyways, after driving back in the hurricane and getting home I gave Daisy a bath and decided to try a top knot. Now mind you Daisy was trying to take it out so it was hard to keep the bow straight.  Daisy did come home to a bunch of packages and treats.  She got her new bed, bowls, toys, dresses, flossies (all from Luv my Furbaby. Maggie- THANK YOU for the extra gifts that you added in there for Daisy. That was so sweet of you!!!) and grooming aids. She was having a blast with her new things. 

Fluffa butt after her bath. :wub: 









She was ready to take off 









So I had to bribe her again, lol









Daisy in her Coco Chanel dress :wub: 









It was missing something and I figured it was time to try a bow. :wub: Bow is made by Marj. Thank you for making great bows!! She looked so cute!!! 









Daisy did not like that there was something on her head  









Now the bows a little crooked, lol  









A little tilt of the head probably thinking "Dang it momma, when am I gonna get that treat!!!"









Thank you for looking.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

She's so adorable.....I just love her.

-Daisy


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Daisy is so precious. I bet she gets lots and lots of hugs and kisses :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:wub: :wub: Daisy looks adorable in her Chanel dress with matching bow!!!!! :wub: :wub: 

Her first top knot looks great!!!! :tender: Such cute photos of Missy Daisy!!! I love the tongue and head tilt shots!!! :wub2: 

Isn't the satin bow bed great!!!! :biggrin: 

Abbie sends her half-sista love!!!! :smootch:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

YES, I now have my Daisy fix :chili: Debbie she looks soooooooooo cute.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG she looks adorable!!! I'm so glad you liked everything. She looks like a big girl now with that bow in her hair. Isn't it great coming home to packages. :blush:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Sep 6 2008, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631032


> Daisy is so precious. I bet she gets lots and lots of hugs and kisses :wub:[/B]


She is so loved, lol. She now sighs when ever she gets tons of kisses and hugs, lol.

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 6 2008, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631033


> :wub: :wub: Daisy looks adorable in her Chanel dress with matching bow!!!!! :wub: :wub:
> 
> Her first top knot looks great!!!! :tender: Such cute photos of Missy Daisy!!! I love the tongue and head tilt shots!!! :wub2:
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwww... thank you. Daisy loves that satin bow bed. It must be really comfy because she has been in it since I set it on the floor. 

Daisy sends her loves back to Abbie. :wub: 

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 6 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631034


> YES, I now have my Daisy fix :chili: Debbie she looks soooooooooo cute.[/B]


Awwwwwww..Thanks. We were down for a bit because of the funeral. Now I am back online and have a lot of threads to catch up on. I was thinking some would be jones'n for a Daisy fix.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

She deserves lots of packages filled with things for her. It is after all exhausting being so cute!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

She's so cute!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Sep 6 2008, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631041


> OMG she looks adorable!!! I'm so glad you liked everything. She looks like a big girl now with that bow in her hair. Isn't it great coming home to packages. :blush:[/B]


Thank you for the extra stuffed squeakies.  Daisy loves them.  It is great coming home to a ton of boxes, lol. I was worried at first but thankfully the delivery guy put them in plastic bags.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Girly Girl........love that little bow in your hair!!!!! You have got to keep that head up so Mommy can take your picture. Love your little bed too......it is so Hollywoodish!!!!! I think you are just the cutest thing!!!!! arty: arty:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Daisy has a sweet, sweet face! :wub: :wub2: :wub: I just love her!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Daisy is DELECTABLE :wub: , a totally sighworthy face . Sarah


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Daisy looks beautiful and her first top knot is so cute  She's a beauty.
I have that same dress and love it! It was one of the first things I got Zoey.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A star is born!

What a beautiful girl! May I add her picture to my website?


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Daisy is too cute. I love her coco chanel dress, she is so classy!! :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind words about little Miss Daisy. We really do appreciate it. She is such a joy and I am so happy that she is a part of our family.

QUOTE (njdrake @ Sep 6 2008, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631082


> Daisy looks beautiful and her first top knot is so cute  She's a beauty.
> I have that same dress and love it! It was one of the first things I got Zoey.[/B]


Thank you. I just noticed that is the dress she is wearing in your siggy. She looks too cute in it. I do have to admit it is a cute dress. I just love it. :wub: 

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 6 2008, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631087


> A star is born!
> 
> What a beautiful girl! May I add her picture to my website?[/B]


Of course you can. Daisy would be honored to be on your site.  Thank you.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Daisy is a cutie!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Too, too cute. :wub: Love all her new things, too. :biggrin: 

And -- just how long DID the topknot stay up?? :smrofl:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Sep 6 2008, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631129


> Too, too cute. :wub: Love all her new things, too. :biggrin:
> 
> And -- just how long DID the topknot stay up?? :smrofl:[/B]


LMAO, actually it stayed on her albeit a little crooked and disheveled for the remainder of the night till I put her in her pen for her bed time.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Sep 6 2008, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631029


> [/B]


Glad you are all back home safely. This darling pic :heart: and the one of Daisy licking her nose are beyond adorable! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! She has a little face that you just want to kiss. She is adorable!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

What a fashion statement! Just cute as can be!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Those photos are soooooooooooooooooooooooo beautifully darling. :wub: 

I am sorry about the passing of your husband's Grandmother... in today's world though I think she got the better end of the deal.

Where in the world did you drive through a hurricane? :shocked: I am thankful you made it home safe and sound.

I LOVE Niagra Falls, that is one of about a dozen places I have been tom that I would go to again for sure in the USA.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Daisy looks sooo pretty in her bow and dress! What a little fashoinista


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

AWW! I love your pics of Daisy.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

DAISY IS THE CUTEST :wub: :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't know how she managed to get even cuter! :wub: I love the tongue shot.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww soooo precious! :wub: I love that dress too. :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Sep 7 2008, 12:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631194


> Those photos are soooooooooooooooooooooooo beautifully darling. :wub:
> 
> I am sorry about the passing of your husband's Grandmother... in today's world though I think she got the better end of the deal.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your condolences. My husband and I appreciate it. We drove through Hurricane Hanna's rain bands that were hitting PA, NJ and NY. The road conditions were really bad. Visibility was horrible when the rain became torrential you could only see two car lengths ahead and of course there were some idiots out there who did not have their lights on...ugh! I was grateful we were driving an all wheel drive vehicle.

Thank you everyone for the kind words about Daisy and her first top knot. :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

The dress and bow are lovely, but she is so precious "naked"! All fluffy and clean in a pink satin bed---just to die for! :wub2:


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh my! How adorable. She'll get used to her topknot before too long.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/style_emot...default/wub.gif :wub: That Daisy is the cutest little puppy!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

She is absolutely precious :wub2:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

daisy is sooo cute .. :wub: lol jo


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, Daisy is as sweet as can be. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nope, Daisy can't possibly get any cuter....can she??? 

Love that satin bed!


----------



## amanda (Jun 13, 2008)

:Sooo cute: daisy is definitely the cutest little girl in her coco chanel dress she really wears it sweetly........she definitely makes me want to get a girl to dress up like a doll
these little daisies are from jordan her little admirer :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Sep 7 2008, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631383


> The dress and bow are lovely, but she is so precious "naked"! All fluffy and clean in a pink satin bed---just to die for! :wub2:[/B]


I love bath days for that reason. After being blown dried she is all fluffy and soft. I could snuggle with her forever. :wub: 

QUOTE (amanda @ Sep 7 2008, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631468


> :Sooo cute: daisy is definitely the cutest little girl in her coco chanel dress she really wears it sweetly........she definitely makes me want to get a girl to dress up like a doll
> these little daisies are from jordan her little admirer :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2:[/B]


Awwwwwwwwwww...... thank you for the little virtual daisies. :tender: Daisy loves them. :wub2:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

What a little doll!! Love all the pics!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-she's just adorable with her first top knot :wub: :wub: Glad she did well on the trip!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, Daisy is GORGEOUS...I cant get enough of that adorable little face.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NicoleSummer (Aug 5, 2008)

Daisy is the cutest thing I have ever seen!!!!!!![


quote name='SicilianRose' date='Sep 6 2008, 05:55 PM' post='631029']
We just got back from Niagara Falls, NY for my husbands grand mother's funeral. Daisy did so well with the 9 hour drive there and back. She also brought so much joy and laughter to my husband, his parents and I. She sure cheered us up.  Anyways, after driving back in the hurricane and getting home I gave Daisy a bath and decided to try a top knot. Now mind you Daisy was trying to take it out so it was hard to keep the bow straight.  Daisy did come home to a bunch of packages and treats.  She got her new bed, bowls, toys, dresses, flossies (all from Luv my Furbaby. Maggie- THANK YOU for the extra gifts that you added in there for Daisy. That was so sweet of you!!!) and grooming aids. She was having a blast with her new things. 

Fluffa butt after her bath. :wub: 









She was ready to take off 









So I had to bribe her again, lol









Daisy in her Coco Chanel dress :wub: 









It was missing something and I figured it was time to try a bow. :wub: Bow is made by Marj. Thank you for making great bows!! She looked so cute!!! 









Daisy did not like that there was something on her head  









Now the bows a little crooked, lol  









A little tilt of the head probably thinking "Dang it momma, when am I gonna get that treat!!!"









Thank you for looking.
[/QUOTE]


----------

